# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2019



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2019 às 04:39)

8.3°C // 36%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2019 às 06:54)

Bom dia hoje com mínima mais alta do que ontem, 4,6°C e muito nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2019 às 10:00)

Boas....mais um dia de seca...estamos nôs no inverno ,com 14.6ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2019 às 11:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Mar 2019 às 12:53)

Bom dia, Covilhã 16.7°c , de manhã pela 8h céu limpo na cidade e para a Serra e  algumas nuvens altas para sul e oeste.

Agora céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas .O vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.7°c
Min 7.5°
Max 16.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 4.5°c às 8h
Max horária 16.2°c às 12h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Mar 2019 às 13:16)

Boas, dia quente pela serra aos 900 mts estavam 20 graus, cá mais por baixo o vento estava mais fresco.
Amanhecer na serra do Açor.
Vento de nordeste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2019 às 17:08)

Boas ...por cá quentinho ...vento aumentar de NW ,com 18.8ºC e céu pouco nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2019 às 19:17)

Boas...o vento de NW por cá continua ,com 14.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2019 às 21:31)

Boas.brisa fresca e com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2019 às 10:43)

Boas ....mais um dia de secura ,com 17.5ºC e sol quente .


----------



## Serrano (2 Mar 2019 às 11:08)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 12.6°C 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2019 às 12:29)

Boas...sol bastante ,vento fraco de Este,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2019 às 15:12)

Boas ...a tarde mais quente do ano ,daqui a bocado haver rega ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Mar 2019 às 16:58)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 18.4°c , céu com algumas nuvens altas ,vento fraco , a próxima semana promete ser diferente das últimas com a chuva a voltar , no mês de fevereiro o acumulado na estação do aeródromo terá sido cerca de 80 mm (faltaram os dados de dia 18 mas comparando com outras estações da zona terão caído entre 20mm a 25mm)em três dias com precipitação nos dias 1, 10 e 18.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.4°c
Min 8.1°
Max 18.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 16h
Min horária 5.2°c às 7h
Max horária 20.7°c às 16h com 34% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2019 às 18:48)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2019 às 21:31)

Boa noite, manhã de nevoeiro com tarde agradável, 7,9°C por agora

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2019 às 22:50)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NW,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Mar 2019 às 12:04)

Bom dia , Covilhã 13.7°c ,céu encoberto com nuvens altas o vento fraco, hoje pelas 9h umas voltinhas no complexo da Covilhã(a cerca de 480 mts.altitude) com a temperatura a rondar os 6° .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.7°c
Min 6.8°
Max 13.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 1.9°c às 8h
Max horária 11.4°c às 11h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2019 às 12:50)

Boas ...hoje foi de nevoeiro pela alvorada ,o solinho já vai aquecendo ,com 14.5ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mar 2019 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, algumas nuvens altas e vento de Oeste, 18,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2019 às 17:17)

Boas ...limpo e algum vento ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2019 às 17:27)

Tarde quentinha no Sarzedo, neste momento com 15.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (3 Mar 2019 às 17:47)

Vão chegando as nuvens que podem dar chuva mais para a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2019 às 18:43)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,por aqui o céu continua limpo ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2019 às 21:38)

Boas...ainda limpo   e mais vento  ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Mar 2019 às 21:50)

Boa noite , Covilhã 12.6°c , hoje o céu encoberto com nuvens altas ,  de manhã vento fraco que aumentou de intensidade a partir do início da tarde

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.6°c
Min 6.8°
Max 17.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 1.9°c às 8h
Max horária 17.5°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Mar 2019 às 22:52)

chove bem desde o inicio da noite


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2019 às 07:04)

Bom dia, chuva durante a noite com 4,5mm acumulado, 10.9°C com céu muito nublado. Foto de ontem ao fim da tarde em Vide para a Serra do Açor:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Mar 2019 às 13:12)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 14.8°c , céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado, alguma chuva durante a noite que acumulou na estação do aeródromo 0.8 mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.8°c
Min 9.0°
Max 16.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 8.3°c às 7h
Max horária 13.9°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2019 às 15:48)

Boas...finalmente alguma mundança ...será por poucos dias ,alguma  de noite...pela alvorada estava tudo molhado,o resto,sol e nuvens e algum vento ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2019 às 18:30)

Boas...tudo calmo...só nublado  e vento mais calmo ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2019 às 20:35)

Boas,

Foto de ontem, tirada do planalto Mirandês,  orientação para SE,  esta vista a cerca de 160 Km em linha recta mostra a Serra de Gredos, no Sistema Central,  com uma cobertura bastante razoável de neve.

É impressionante a distância a que se consegue ver esta imponente Serra, com altitudes acima dos 2000 metros, mesmo com uma visibilidade não muito boa ela destaca-se sobre o horizonte e é visível de Portugal do IC5, quem vai para  Miranda do Douro:

As maiores altitudes da Serra, com  destaque para o Pico Almanzor


Pico Almanzor|Almanzor 2 592 m
Cerro de los Huertos 2 474 m
Pico La Galana 2 564 m
Risco Negro 2 295 m
La Mira 2 343 m
Cabeza Nevada 2 433 m
Desculpem a qualidade, mas a esta distância não há milagres


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2019 às 21:42)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Foto de ontem, tirada do planalto Mirandês,  orientação para SE,  esta vista a cerca de 160 Km em linha recta mostra a Serra de Gredos, no Sistema Central,  com uma cobertura bastante razoável de neve.
> 
> ...


A 160 km de distância, esta foto já é um milagre! 
É uma bela serra, fiz lá uma caminhada há uns 3 ou 4 anos  Achei o ambiente lá em cima bastante semelhante ao da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2019 às 21:58)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 11.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia, neste dia de Carnaval para já não chove, no entanto o céu está muito nublado e 10,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2019 às 10:03)

Boas...tudo igual...ainda não ,estava prevista a partir deste momento ,não se vê jeito ,com 11.5ºC e nublado .


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2019 às 10:30)

Manhã de Carnaval com chuva fraca no Sarzedo, verificando-se uma temperatura de 8.4°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Mar 2019 às 11:19)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10.8°c , céu muito nublado com a base das nuvens a rondar os 1100 mts.e vento fraco .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.8°c
Min 7.6°
Max 11.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h
Min horária 6.8°c às 6h
Max horária 9.1°c às 10h

Pelas 8h com 8.4°c fui fazer uma caminhada pela cidade indo junto ao "aeródromo" 475 mts +- e depois subindo até junto ao estádio José Santos Pinto 790 mts +- , não choveu mas notava-se a humidade e acima dos 600mts.o solo sempre húmido.
Deixo algumas fotos.

































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Mar 2019 às 15:02)

Boas pela Covilhã  a chuva chegou cerca das 12h em regime de aguaceiros fracos ,  agora com 10.7°c chuva fraca mas  mais persistente o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 14h de 1mm.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2019 às 17:58)

Boas ....finalmente alguma chuva ,com 13.5ºC e 5.0mm e aguaceiros neste momento .


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Mar 2019 às 18:48)

Boa tarde, alguma chuva fraca até agora, o vento é que tem soprado moderado a. Forte. Sigo com 15.4.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2019 às 19:51)

Boas, por aqui mais vento que chuva, 0,2mm e 16,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Mar 2019 às 19:55)

Boa noite , com 11.7°c , choveu praticamente sem interrupção desde as 12h às 19h a partir daí alguns aguaceiros , o acumulado de hoje até às 19h é de 13.5mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.7°c
Min 7.6°c
Max 12.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 6.8°c às 6h
Max horária 12.1°c às 19h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2019 às 20:52)

Boas...a chuva está desaparecida já algum tempo ,só nublado e algum vento,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (5 Mar 2019 às 22:57)

por aqui vai chovendo , por vezes com alguma intensidade


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Mar 2019 às 00:02)

Acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã 17.7 mm até às 23h , e o melhor parece ainda estar por chegar.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.2°c
Min 7.6°
Max 12.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 23h
Min horária 6.8°c às 6h
Max horária 12.2°c às 20h é às 22h










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mar 2019 às 00:02)

Boa noite. Por aqui só agora está a começar mais a sério. Rajadas de vento forte com chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mar 2019 às 06:41)

Bom dia, por aqui levo 17.53 de acumulado o vento a rajada máxima foi de 47 kmh, sigo com 12.1 graus.
Para nevar como dava a previsão mesmo nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela é muito complicado, vamos ver se baixa a temperatura. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Mar 2019 às 07:15)

Bastante chuva toda a noite por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2019 às 10:44)

Boas...uma noite bem regada e continua ...bastente ventoso e a temperatura a descer ,com 9.6ºC e 19.0mm .


Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 14.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Mar 2019 às 11:50)

Finalmente chuva 34 mm, até agora.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2019 às 13:00)

No final da manhã.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Mar 2019 às 13:11)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 8.1°c , choveu bem durante a noite o acumulado de hoje  até às 12h na estação do aeródromo é de 37.8mm , entre as 10h e as 12h praticamente não choveu e o céu chegou a estar praticamente limpo aumentou foi a intensidade  do vento . Depois das 12h a chuva voltou e o vento manteve-se moderado a forte.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.1°c
Min 6.7°
Max 11.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 8.8°c às 10h
Max horária 11.6°c às 1h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mar 2019 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, a temperatura sempre desceu na serra do Açor aos 1100 mts estavam 3 graus aos 900 mts 5 graus, ainda apanhei trovoada e granizo. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2019 às 14:20)

trovoada por aqui
depois de muita chuva de noite e algumas pausas de manhã, chove de novo com intensidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2019 às 14:22)




----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2019 às 14:26)

Aguaceiros de neve aos 1300m, descendo a cota no final da manhã.

Começou por alguns aguaceiros de granizo.






Passou a aguaceiros de neve.


Chegando mesmo a acumular um pouco.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

Bons registos Dan!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2019 às 15:45)

Boas...as últimas horas por aqui...com passagens de e vento ...de momento mais uma,com 9.7ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2019 às 17:16)

Boas...a última passagem foi mais prolongada...de momento sol e vento mais calmo,com 9.1ºC e 23.0mm.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2019 às 17:34)

Também foi possível observar uns corços.

Aqui os registos, muito maus, mas os possíveis.


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2019 às 18:27)

aguaceiros intensos durante a tarde, e cai agora mais um


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2019 às 18:52)

Boas...já começa a fazer ,mais uma passagem e forte há bocado,temperatura a descer,com 7.3ºC e 26.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2019 às 20:56)

Boa noite, por agora 7,8°C com uma boa rega 37,2mm com vento forte.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2019 às 22:02)

Boas...tudo calmo,ligeira brisa fresca e com 7.3ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2019 às 23:21)

Dan disse:


> Aguaceiros de neve aos 1300m, descendo a cota no final da manhã.
> 
> Começou por alguns aguaceiros de granizo.
> 
> ...


Dan, o guardião oficial do inverno português!  Se não fosses tu já ninguém se lembrava que o ano tem 4 estações 
Grandes registos, como sempre


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mar 2019 às 06:34)

Bom dia, mínima de 4,0 °C e atual de 5,5°C, precipitação 0,5mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mar 2019 às 08:30)

Por Arganil:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2019 às 14:42)

Boas...isto por aqui já meteu sol  logo pela manhã até ao meio da manhã,e o céu vai ficando cada vez mais fechado ...pelo radar a está próxima ,com 12.5ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 6.1ºC / 12.9ºC e 26.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2019 às 14:55)

Boas...já e com aguaceiros pesados .


----------



## sauron (7 Mar 2019 às 15:27)

Na Guarda chove bem neste momento

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Mar 2019 às 17:23)

Chove com intensidade agora por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2019 às 20:03)

Boas...ainda não parou ,com 9.4ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2019 às 21:06)

Boas...já parou,já com estrelas no céu ,ligeira brisa e com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 13.6ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Mar 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite  , Covilhã 6.7°c , manhã de hoje de céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado, a chuva veio de tarde, chegou forte, entre as 15h e as 16h 6.6mm na estação do aeródromo  depois mais fraca até parar cerca das 18h.

Precipitação na estação do aerodromo
Ontem 45mm
Hoje 11.9mm
Mensal 78.8mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.7°c
Min 3.5°c
Max 12.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 1.4°c às 7h
Max horária 11.3°c às 14h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2019 às 00:41)

*Penhas da Saúde (07.03.2019_15:17:37)





*
*MeteoEstrela*


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Mar 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7.3°c , céu limpo na cidade e para a Serra,  nevoeiro na Cova da Beira o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.3°c
Min 7.7°
Max 5.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 1.8°c às 8h
Max horária 5.8°c às 0h





















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2019 às 12:45)

Boas ...voltamos há primeira forma...ao bom tempo ,nada de anormal...já estamos habituados este ano ,limpo pela manhã e agora algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2019 às 14:41)

Hoje por Arganil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2019 às 15:25)

Boas ...uma boa tarde ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2019 às 18:43)

Boas...final de tarde calma...com o dia terminar em tons alaranjados ,sinal de bom tempo e mais quente ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2019 às 19:54)

Boa noite, 10,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2019 às 21:54)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## kikofra (8 Mar 2019 às 23:30)

Boa noite,
Como estao os acessos a torre? 
Há acumulacao a partir de que altitude?
Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2019 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 3,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2019 às 12:49)

Boas ...como estava previsto...sol e quente,a manhã foi de manga curta e dei para ...corte na relva que estava cheia de ervas daninhas e limpeza ,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2019 às 15:08)

21°C no Fundão, com esta vista para a Serra da Estrela...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2019 às 16:01)

Boa tarde e com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Mar 2019 às 20:06)

kikofra disse:


> Boa noite,
> Como estao os acessos a torre?
> Há acumulacao a partir de que altitude?
> Obrigado


Só agora é que li, se entretanto já subiste até à Torre já tiveste oportunidade de ver, caso contrário a neve é muito pouca ou quase nenhuma, por assim dizer, mas dá ainda para brincar,. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NNW,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2019 às 09:59)

Boas ...sol e já quente ,com 15.9ºC...hoje é mesmo para aquecer .


----------



## Serrano (10 Mar 2019 às 10:26)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.4°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2019 às 12:06)

Boas...vai ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2019 às 14:54)

Boas ...uma maravilha...hoje tass a trabalhar para o dia mais  do ano ,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 17.8°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.8°c
Min 9.4°
Max 21.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h
Min horária 4.3°c às 8h
Max horária 22.7°c às 17h

Hoje pelas 9h.com 10°c com algum nevoeiro pela Cova da Beira















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

De tarde pela Serra da Estrela na zona do Centro de limpeza de neve com a temperatura a rondar os 14°c o céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa,  estava-se melhor do que em  alguns dias de pleno verão. 
Uma caminhada até aos Poios Brancos(1704 mts) com pouquissima neve , esta ainda com alguma acumulação para o Planalto da Torre. 




































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2019 às 20:19)

Boa noite, hoje nevoeiro até ao início da tarde depois algum sol e de novo encobrimento do céu, 14°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2019 às 20:26)

Boas...final de tarde calma ...tarde mais quente do ano ,ainda com 17.0ºC.


----------



## remember (10 Mar 2019 às 21:48)

Fim de semana passado mais uma vez por Meã-Castro Daire, desta vez, não pelas melhores razões, mas a vida é mesmo assim.

Ontem o Sol estava bastante forte, para o fim do dia começaram a aparecer nuvens do lado da serra.

Hoje o Sol não estava tão quente, mas a temperatura devia estar idêntica à de ontem, fotos de hoje.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2019 às 21:52)

Boas...ligeira brisa e a temperatura vai devagarinho,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2019 às 08:28)

Bom dia, à semelhança de ontem 12,0°C e nevoeiro, a caminho do trabalho apanhei morrinha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2019 às 12:10)

Boas ...mais uma semana a marchar com bom tempo ,sol quentinho e com 19.5ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Paulo H (11 Mar 2019 às 13:22)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Foto de ontem, tirada do planalto Mirandês,  orientação para SE,  esta vista a cerca de 160 Km em linha recta mostra a Serra de Gredos, no Sistema Central,  com uma cobertura bastante razoável de neve.
> 
> ...



De Castelo Branco também é visível (185km do ponto que indicaste), embora tenha de haver muito boa visibilidade. É de facto impressionante a distância!


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Mar 2019 às 13:26)

Bom dia , Covilhã 15.8°c , céu limpo , vento fraco.
Ontem atingida a temperatura mais elevada do ano na estação do aeródromo com 23.6°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.8°c
Min 9.4°
Max 15.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 7.8°c às 7h
Max horária 15.5°c às 12h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2019 às 16:57)

Boas ...uma boa tarde ,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2019 às 18:38)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ambiente ainda morno,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2019 às 21:10)

Boa noite, manhã de nevoeiro e tarde com muito sol, agora com 11,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2019 às 22:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 16.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mar 2019 às 07:04)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 8,1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2019 às 16:21)

Boas ...mais uma tarde quente...é o que está dar ,hoje mais ventoso ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2019 às 16:57)

Boas...vento aumentar de WNW a provocar descida de temperatura,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2019 às 20:32)

Boas...vento fresco de WNW e com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

Boas...brisa fresca e com 11.4ºC.


Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Mar 2019 às 23:43)

Boas,ontem esteve um dia primaveril pela serra, hoje já com a temperatura nos 15 graus e o vento de noroeste mais fresco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Por aqui começou à pouco a chuviscar. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mar 2019 às 06:35)

Bom dia, hoje o dia começa com céu limpo e 4,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mar 2019 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 12.0°c , hoje mais fresco ,céu limpo  e vento moderado.


Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.0°c
Min 6.4°c
Max 12.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma) sem dados à mais de 24h.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2019 às 14:19)

Boas ....como estava previsto...hoje mais fresco e bastante ventoso,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2019 às 17:30)

Boas...o dia por cá continua cheio de sol ,continua o vento mas mais calmo ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mar 2019 às 21:02)

Boa noite, hoje com céu praticamente limpo, muito vento de leste com máxima de 17,4°C, atual de 8,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2019 às 21:34)

Boas...brisa fresca de N e com 10.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 0,2°C com geada

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2019 às 07:49)

*A geada desta manhã, -5ºC na relva. Pouco seguro ainda o verão.*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2019 às 08:32)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, 0,2°C com geada
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Aí está
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Mar 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia, Covilhã 8.2°c , céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.2°c
Min 5.2°c
Max 10.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma) continua sem dados
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2019 às 09:59)

Boas ...sol e o vento hoje mais fraco ,hoje mais quente ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

Boas ...como estava previsto,sol e mais quente ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2019 às 19:11)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2019 às 22:55)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2019 às 08:25)

Bom dia, hoje de novo geada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2019 às 09:37)

Interessantes os registos de uma nova estação instalada  junto de um dos afluentes do rio Zêzere.
Hoje teve mínima de - 3,4 graus 

Próximo de Relvas, Covilhã 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOURONDO2

Localização da estação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2019 às 10:08)

Boas ....mais um dia de seca e quente ,com 15.7ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2019 às 15:50)

Boas...tarde de primavera...está há porta ,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2019 às 18:51)

Boas...tarde mais quente do ano ...tudo calmo ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2019 às 21:55)

Boas....tudo calmo ,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mar 2019 às 07:24)

Bom dia, mais um pouco de geada e céu praticamente limpo, 2,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2019 às 10:41)

Boas ....será escusado...seca ,com 17.8ºC e sol quente .


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2019 às 11:13)

14.4°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2019 às 13:15)

Boas ...dia mais quente...e do ano ,com 22.8ºC e sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2019 às 15:21)

Boas ...já tinham insistido várias vezes na previsão de uma máxima de 24.0ºC para a zona,mas ficou sempre longe...hoje sim ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2019 às 18:56)

Boas...hoje foi trabalhar para a máxima ...do ano ,tudo calmo ,ainda com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2019 às 21:50)

Boas...já corre alguma brisa de NW,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 24.3ºC .


----------



## huguh (17 Mar 2019 às 01:12)

muito vento por aqui! até assobia


----------



## dahon (17 Mar 2019 às 01:45)

huguh disse:


> muito vento por aqui! até assobia



Aqui por Viseu nada mexe.


----------



## Serrano (17 Mar 2019 às 10:12)

11.8°C no Sarzedo, com algum vento a tornar o ambiente mais fresco.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2019 às 10:25)

Boas ....mais 1 dia...quente e para a secura ,com 14.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2019 às 12:30)

Boas ...por aqui a chegar umas nuvenzinhas de passagem ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mar 2019 às 12:35)

Bom dia ou boa tarde conforme, hoje por Piódão
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2019 às 17:23)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e menos quente que ontem ...hoje mais ventoso com seguimento para os próximos dias ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2019 às 20:45)

Boas...já com brisa fresca ,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Mar 2019 às 23:09)

Boa noite , Covilhã 10°c , depois de sexta  feira se atingir a temperatura máxima do ano com 24.5°c na estação do aeródromo e de ontem se ter atingido os 23.2°c , hoje um dia mais fresco com céu pouco nublado durante a manhã e parcialmente nublado a partir das 13h , o vento esteve fraco .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10°c
Min 7°
Max 17.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 4.1°c às 7h
Max horária 17°c às 14h

Umas imagens de hoje numa caminhada pela Cova da Beira























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mar 2019 às 06:26)

Bom dia, bastante nevoeiro com 2,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mar 2019 às 08:31)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, bastante nevoeiro com 2,2°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


A caminho do trabalho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2019 às 15:22)

Boas ...sol com algumas nuvens altas há mistura ,mais um dia seco ,o vento por cá continua ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2019 às 17:43)

Boas ...mais limpo de nuvens altas ,vento presente ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2019 às 19:06)

Boas...o vento vai ficando fresco,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Mar 2019 às 20:09)

Boa noite , Covilhã 12.4°c , dia de céu praticamente limpo com algumas nuvens altas ao fim da tarde, sensação térmica fria devido ao vento moderado de NE 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.4°c
Min 8.2°c
Max 14.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.4°c às 7h
Max horária 15.2°c às 15h e às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2019 às 21:44)

Boas...vento fresco e com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia, sol acima do horizonte, céu limpo e alguma geada 1,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Mar 2019 às 09:03)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10.8°c, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.8°c
Min 8.4°
Max 11.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 3.9°c às 6h
Max horária 10.4°c às 0h

A Primavera está ai









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2019 às 14:24)

Boas ...hoje mais limpo ,de resto tudo igual ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2019 às 17:41)

Boas...ventinho presente e com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2019 às 19:21)

Boas....brisa já fresca e mais fraca ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2019 às 21:52)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2019 às 11:58)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol ...hoje está mais fresquinho o ambiente  devido ao vento...que por cá continua ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2019 às 18:31)

Boas...mais uma tarde de sol e seca ,hoje ficou-se pelo mais fresco o dia,vento calmo ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

Boa noite, continua a monotonia do costume, um pouco de geada com 1,1°C de mínima e máxima de 20,5°C, algum vento na parte da tarde. Temperatura atual de 11,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2019 às 21:19)

Boas...noite calma ,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mar 2019 às 22:00)

E entrou a Primavera.. Infelizmente.
Foi um Inverno pobre em frio (pelo menos nesta zona) e chuva. Desilusão.

Temp. actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mar 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7.3°c , hoje com temperatura cerca de 2°c abaixo dos ultimos dias por esta hora, céu limpo o vento fraco depois de 2 dias com vento mais moderado .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.3°c
Min 4.3°
Max 10.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 3.3°c às 6h
Max horária 9.6°c às 0h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2019 às 12:04)

Boas ...tudo igual ,vento fresco pela manhã...por cá continua ,com 15.6ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2019 às 13:24)

Boas ...vento mais calmo com melhor ambiente na rua...sol quente ,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2019 às 16:58)

Boas ...vento sossegou ...com melhor ambiente na rua ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

Boas...final de tarde de primavera calma ,com 14.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2019 às 21:15)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , Covilhã 7.3°c , hoje com temperatura cerca de 2°c abaixo dos ultimos dias por esta hora, céu limpo o vento fraco depois de 2 dias com vento mais moderado .
> 
> Temperaturas:
> Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
> ...




Esta estação aí no teu concelho é mesmo incrível. 
Hoje teve mínima de - 2,5 graus.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOURONDO2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2019 às 21:38)

Boas...vento continua calmo ,com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mar 2019 às 23:27)

Boas, realmente os valores que apresenta são muito inferiores aos daqui da cidade , neste vale passa a ribeira do Paul que é a união de várias ribeiras que vêm dos topos da Serra da Estrela (Ribeira de unhais e a das cortes talvez as com mais expressão) e que têm um bom caudal .
Conheço algumas pessoas da localidade do Paul que fica alguns km.a montante e dizem que por lá as noites sāo muito mais frias do que aqui.
Neste momento (23h.25m)por aqui 11.3°c e esta estação nas Relvas a marcar apenas 1°c , estou a achar muita diferença mas também depende da localização exata dela.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2019 às 23:46)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boas, realmente os valores que apresenta são muito inferiores aos daqui da cidade , neste vale passa a ribeira do Paul que é a união de várias ribeiras que vêm dos topos da Serra da Estrela (Ribeira de unhais e a das cortes talvez as com mais expressão) e que têm um bom caudal .
> Conheço algumas pessoas da localidade do Paul que fica alguns km.a montante e dizem que por lá sāo muito mais frias do que aqui.
> Neste momento (23h.25m)por aqui 11.3°c e esta estação nas Relvas a marcar apenas 1°c , estou a achar muita diferença mas também depende da localização exata dela.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Boas

Obrigado pela informação.
Não tinha reparado nesse pormenor  linhas de água que vêm do topo da serra da Estrela, muito ar frio canalizado por ali abaixo então.
Olhando para a localização exacta da estação, a mesma dista apenas 100 mts da ribeira e está à mesma cota de altitude da linha de água. O facto de ser uma inversão fora de área urbana como por exemplo aí na tua cidade, também é importante para ser mais forte, neste caso maior arrefecimento.Já são  alguns elementos que ajudam perceber em grande parte a inversão, ainda assim, valores espantosos, no próximo Inverno promete...


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Mar 2019 às 06:43)

Bom dia, mais um dia com formação de geada, os dias bem quentes para a época.
Sigo com 3.7 graus. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Mar 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia, alguma geada e 0,5°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2019 às 11:15)

Boas ...mais um dia de Primavera cheio de sol e seco ,hoje o vento mais fraco ,com 15.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2019 às 13:46)

Boas...por cá continua muito sol e algum vento entre E/S,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2019 às 18:53)

Boas..mais um final de dia calmo ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2019 às 15:03)

Boas ...sol e a a fugir cada vez para mais longe ,toca a dar água a quem têm sede com 20.7ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2019 às 18:44)

Boas...hoje apareceram por aqui nuvens ...foi só para enganar o pessoal ,mais um dia a findar calmo ,hoje mais quentinho ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Mar 2019 às 19:49)

Boa noite , Covilhã 16.3°c , céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco . Fiz uma caminhada ao fim da tarde pela cidade ,apanhei alguns pingos de chuva vindos nao sei de onde e o radar confirma .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.3°c
Min 8.5°
Max 19.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 3.8°c às 6h
Max horária 20.5°c às 17h
























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

Boa tarde, 14,0°C mínima de 0,5°C, máxima não foi além de 23,8°C devido ao vento moderado de NE, alguma instabilidade para os lados da Serra da Estrela ao meio da tarde.

Foto da minha horta virado para NE pelas 18:30 com nuvens visíveis para o lado da referida Serra.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2019 às 21:49)

Boas...vento muito fraco e com 17.4ºC.

Dados de 9.2ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2019 às 10:13)

Boas....é só ventania seca...é para secar mais rápido ,com 17.7ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2019 às 12:58)

Bom domingo, 23,6°C e algumas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2019 às 13:57)

Boas ...só ventania seca ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

Boas...o vento acalmou já algum tempo ,com 18.3ºC e o céu nunca mais passa de limpo .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Mar 2019 às 21:23)

Boa noite , Covilhã 15.9°c dia de calor com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.9°c
Min 9.6°
Max 18.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.5°c às 8h
Max horária 20.9°c às 16h

Hoje pela Serra da Malcata, fotos da  barragem do Meimão e rio côa 





















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2019 às 21:41)

Boas...a noite continua calma ,com 16.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2019 às 06:38)

Bom dia, 3,4°C com mínima de 3,2°C, ontem máxima de 25,1°C.

Fotos de ontem ao final da tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Mar 2019 às 13:21)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19.1°c , céu limpo e vento fraco , perspetiva de um novo máximo na estação do aeródromo para este ano ultrapassando os 24.5°c de dia 15 de março

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 19.1°c
Min 9.8°
Max 19.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 7.1°c às 3h
Max horária 16.7°c às 11h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2019 às 16:41)

Boas...hoje mais quente e vento fraco,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2019 às 19:13)

Boas...ligeira brisa ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:10)

Boa noite, Covilhã 16.2°c , tarde de céu limpo e vento moderado de NE , afinal a temperatura pouco subiu durante a tarde atingindo uma máxima horária na estação do aeródromo de 21.3°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.2°c
Min 9.8°
Max 19.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 7.1°c às 3h
Max horária 21.3°c às 16h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite, máxima de 24,8°C e muito vento durante a tarde, 12,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2019 às 22:13)

Boas...uma ligeira brisa a correr ,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2019 às 23:22)

Boas hoje a máxima a chegar aos 24.2 graus, sigo com 10.2 graus e 34% de H. R, o vento nulo. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Mar 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia, Covilhã 9.9°c , continuamos com céu limpo o vento moderado de NE provocando algum desconforto térmico .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.9°c
Min 6.7°
Max 12.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 7.3°c às 7h
Max horária 12.6°c às 0h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2019 às 17:52)

Boas ...ventania desde ontem há noite...ainda não parou ,limpo e com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2019 às 19:16)

Boas...de momento vento mais calmo ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Mar 2019 às 20:23)

Boa noite, Covilhã 17.7°c , dia de céu limpo , vento moderado dando uma sensaçao de mais frio do que o que indicam os termometros e hr baixa (entre os 30% a 40% durante a tarde)

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.7°c
Min 6.7°
Max 18.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.3°c às 7h
Max horária 20.1°c às 16h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2019 às 21:51)

Boas...ligeira brisa ,com 16.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Mar 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite, formação ligeira de geada com 2 graus, a máxima a chegar aos 24.6, sigo com 11.1 graus e 44% H. R. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (27 Mar 2019 às 01:09)

Desde ontem que temos tido ventania, ainda agora abri a janela e o vento não abranda, se fosse janeiro não se podia andar na rua.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2019 às 06:24)

Bom dia, máxima de ontem nos 23,8°C, hoje manhã mais agradável com 8,5°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (27 Mar 2019 às 13:04)

Boas, céu limpo por aqui e sol!

ontem desloquei-me ao Porto no comboio das 6 da manhã e devido ao muito vento que deve ter estado durante a noite, e mesmo antes de chegarmos à estação do Marco de Canaveses, duas árvores no meio da linha fizeram o comboio saltar e travar bruscamente , sentiu-se bem o impacto. estivemos ainda uns minutos parados a ver se estava tudo bem com o comboio e deu para seguir até ao Marco.

a sorte foi as árvores não serem muito grandes nem os troncos estarem na linha, penso eu.. uma árvore maior e não tinhamos tido a mesma sorte...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2019 às 16:45)

Boas ...mais um dia com sol e ambiente seco ...depois de muita ventania durante a noite manhã...de momento passou a mais fraco ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2019 às 18:55)

Boas...final de dia...calmo ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2019 às 23:32)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2019 às 06:45)

Bom dia, 1,0°C com geada visível, máxima de ontem 23,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2019 às 10:15)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura total ,com 15.4ºC e algum vento .


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Mar 2019 às 13:12)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 17.6°c , céu limpo e vento fraco, depois de um início de semana de vento moderado, ontem e hoje o vento acalmou a temperatura máxima de ontem na estação do aeródromo de 20.6°c e a mínima de 5°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.6°c
Min 6.1°
Max 17.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 5.3°c às 7h
Max horária 16.4°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2019 às 17:27)

Boas...vento fraco e com 20.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2019 às 18:50)

Boas...mais uma final de tarde calma ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2019 às 21:22)

Perto de casa aqui por Viseu passa uma ribeirinha que costuma ter corrente permanente de meados de novembro até maio, as vezes junho. Está sem água a correr há quase um mes, tirando aqueles dias de chuva no inicio no mês


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2019 às 22:11)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2019 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 2,0°C com máxima de ontem nos 24,3°C, céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2019 às 09:56)

Boas ...secura ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2019 às 10:36)

Em Várzea da Serra, hoje a mínima foi de -0,1ºC.
A precipitação acumulada neste mês de Março vai em 74,2mm. 
Ainda assim mais que os meses anteriores: Janeiro ficou-se pelos 56,8mm e Fevereiro pelos 56,4mm.

O anual vai em 187,4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2019 às 12:22)

Boas ...já quente ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2019 às 15:48)

Boas...muito sol e vento fraco,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2019 às 18:42)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2019 às 21:45)

Boas...noite calma  ,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2019 às 10:18)

Boas ...hoje com algumas nuvens ...parece vir só para o mês seguinte ,com 15.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2019 às 11:15)

12.6°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens a surgirem do lado da Serra.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2019 às 14:01)

Nebulosidade a crescer rapidamente, já com registo de alguma precipitação.


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Mar 2019 às 14:45)

Vista de Molelos para a Serra da Estrela


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2019 às 15:17)

A sul de Viseu têm estado a cair pingas grossas espaçadas desde há mais ou menos 20 minutos, por vezes fica mais consistente mas só durante uns 2 minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2019 às 19:45)

Boas...tudo calmo ...com algumas nuvens ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2019 às 10:36)

Céu pouco nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2019 às 11:58)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.0°c , céu parcialmente nublado para sul, para norte em direção à serra para já céu limpo, o vento fraco. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.0°c
Min 8.8°
Max 15.0°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h
Min horária 4.8°c às 7h
Max horária 13.2°c às 10h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (31 Mar 2019 às 12:36)

começa a ficar nublado para os lados da Serra da estrela, no norte de África no estreito de Gibraltar estão trovoadas a formar se vamos ver se dirigem para o sul.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2019 às 13:43)

Boa tarde, trovão, 21,8°C. Esta é a responsável
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:49)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19.6°c (auriol) a 725 mts.alt., por enquanto aqui céu limpo e vento fraco, para norte ( Serra da Estrela) começa a aparecer alguma nebulosidade, agora para este (sabugal)já está muito mais escuro como indica o radar.



















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2019 às 13:58)

Manmarlopes disse:


> 28,1°C


28,1ºC ... ou 18,1ºC?


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2019 às 14:04)

RStorm disse:


> 28,1ºC ... ou 18,1ºC?


Lol 21,8 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2019 às 14:09)

Vai pingando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:28)

Arredores de Viseu (Norte)





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2019 às 14:40)

Vai trovejando e pingado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:41)

Vista da Covilhã para E/NE








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:04)

A Norte de Oliveira de Frades. Agora






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (31 Mar 2019 às 15:34)

Por Viseu(Este) tem andado a rondar, mas para já nada a assinalar.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:37)

Mais nublado pela Covilhã, agora mais escuro a norte para a Serra da Estrela 













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2019 às 16:35)

Boas...por cá...mais nublado pela manhã com alguns pingos ,de momento sol e em volta algumas nuvens,com 18.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2019 às 16:35)

Granizo na Torre, Serra da Estrela.
A temperatura baixou aos 2,8C.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:11)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 15.6°c (auriol) a 725 mts.alt., caiu algum granizo à poucos  minutos,  entretanto para E/NE  já menos nublado , para N ainda muito escuro.

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:43)

Covilhã 17.0°c, já com pouca nebulosidade , tarde em que as nuvens rondaram mas que resultou em apenas um pequeno aguaceiro de granizo na cidade. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.0°c
Min 8.8°
Max 19.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 16h
Min horária 4.8°c às 7h
Max horária 18.8°c às 14h















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2019 às 18:46)

Boas...tudo calmo ,nuvem mais negra a passar mais a N ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2019 às 19:56)

Boas...já e pingas grossas ,muito escuro a vir da raia ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2019 às 20:28)

Boas...ainda por cá está ,com 13.9ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2019 às 20:49)

Boa noite, 13,3°C e 0,7mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia, Abril começa muito cinzento mas ainda sem chuva, 9,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Abr 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 11.8°c, hoje com céu nublado , chuviscava quando sai de casa e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.8°c
Min 10.9°
Max 12.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 10.7°c às 7h
Max horária 12.6°c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------

